# Scanning pens



## Scottydont (Oct 13, 2004)

I have experiemnted with the idea of scanning pens instead of pics. I would like to make a mold for each pen profile to place over the scanner while scanning. Any ideas?


----------



## daledut (Oct 14, 2004)

I will take a stab at this. I have scanned many pens and I prefer a shallow box with a neutral color lining.

But if you really want a form fitting mold, there is something that comes to mind. This is un-tested, just an idea.

I don't know what it is called, but the is a substance that is used for flower arangements. It comes in a green block and is the consitsency of heavy styrafoam. It is use in the bottom of a flower pot to stick the stems into. It can be conpressed a great deal and I think it could be formed to the shape of a pen by pressing it down onto the pen. You could paint it or cover it with cloth.

Don't know if it would work, but a trip the the craft store might tell you.


----------



## low_48 (Oct 14, 2004)

I've had more success with scanning than photos. I bought an HPscanjet 2400 at Office Depot for $59. It's easy to edit, no dust, very sharp quality. I scan at 300dpi. The only tough part is sizing for this site requirements. I put the pen on the scanner bed and in this case put a piece of black rigid fome-core on top of the pens. I used the fome-core because I had some and like the sheen. Here's the result.

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />


<br /> 89.13&nbsp;KB

Rich


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 14, 2004)

Looks darned good to me, Rich!  And heaven knows cameras seem to hate me. [8D]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 19, 2005)

The notion of scanning pens struck me as something unique. Normally (thinking inside the box) I had never even considered trying deminsonial objects on my scanner. But just for the 'h' of it, after reading some of these old posts, I tried. Being lazy I went no further than my black mouse pad for a backing. The image below is of two non-descript slimlines of contrasting color for the test. I am amazed at the depth of field and detail. I was able to enlarge the image (scnned at 300 dpi) seven times before it broke up. And for those of you who look closely at such things: The light colored pen is ash. Doubtfull I will ever try ash again for small turnings as the grain is so open and impossible (for me) to get really smooth. Glad I didn't wast a Euro or Gent on this wood.



<br />


----------



## ryannmphs (Jan 19, 2005)

I have been scanning my pens since I could not get a clear picture of them (no tripod and on macro setting = fuzzy pic).

My MIL gave me one of the scanners they had laying around (actually I got 2 scanners but the 1st was non functional). The scanner has a black foam on the cover but I put a piece of photo paper over the pens so I get a white background.  I scan at 600dpi and save the file as a TIFF image.  I then use another imaging program to reduce the size and save it as a JPG for posting to this site.

I recently scanned in a couple of pens for Chuck, he wanted them scanned at 1200dpi, that resulted in a 70+Mb file, much to big for my preferance.  But I couldn't argue with the quality.

YMMV, Ryan


----------



## KKingery (Jan 26, 2005)

Hmmm..I may have to try scanning. I've had that thing forever, and really only have been using it as a copier (it's all in one). Sounds like the secret is to have a plain covering to put over the pens. Thanks!


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 26, 2005)

I just bought a scanner at a yard sale and scanned a pen last night.  The result was terrible.  Are there some tricks to getting good images??  I just laid the pen on the bed and covered it with a piece of cloth of intermediate color....neither bright nor dark.

I know the scanner works OK as I scanned a couple of pictures and a text document and they came out just fine.  Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 26, 2005)

Ah more to learn. Well I guess I'm off to scanner 101.


----------



## daledut (Jan 26, 2005)

I just lay mine on the bed and put a little paper box over it and scan. I use 600 DPI with the 16 million color setting.

Then I usually brighten it a little bit and run the Un-sharp mask to clarify it (I am using Paint Shop Pro 8.0)

That is how I scanned these pens


----------



## KKingery (Jan 26, 2005)

Well - I just tried scanning a couple of pics. They're in the tersting forum. I guess I'll have to play with it awhile - the results so far are less than satisfactory. For now, I'm having much better luck with the digi cam.


----------



## KKingery (Jan 26, 2005)

I think I meant - Testing Forum.....even my typing tonight is less than satisfactory!


----------

